# BORK splitter



## bwolfgra (Aug 18, 2013)

I have a Craftsman 113.299040, and the splitter/guard assembly is not in great shape, and I'm not a fan of it hanging of the back, because I'd like to build an out feed table that I could leave in place rather than having to move everything to detach the guard assembly when not making a through cut.

There are not any aftermarket riving knives that fit my saw (based on what I have been able to determine); however, BORK has a splitter/guard assembly that mounts to a zero clearance insert. I have heard good things about the BORK riving knife, so I'm thinking about trying it. Does anyone have experience with their splitter/guard?


----------



## Paarker (Mar 20, 2013)

bwolfgra said:


> I have a Craftsman 113.299040, and the splitter/guard assembly is not in great shape, and I'm not a fan of it hanging of the back, because I'd like to build an out feed table that I could leave in place rather than having to move everything to detach the guard assembly when not making a through cut.
> 
> There are not any aftermarket riving knives that fit my saw (based on what I have been able to determine); however, BORK has a splitter/guard assembly that mounts to a zero clearance insert. I have heard good things about the BORK riving knife, so I'm thinking about trying it. Does anyone have experience with their splitter/guard?


When I had my old saw I used just that and it worked well. I did manage to have a small mishap with it but it was no way the splitters fault but my own stupidity. If I'm thinking right I still might have it laying in a drawer down in the shop. I'm not sure what size the zero clearance plate is but if it matches up maybe you would like to make a deal for it. Give me a day or two and I can look and measure if you would be interested.


----------



## bwolfgra (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks. I'm curious what set up you have. It may work for me, at least partially. I'm interested in getting both the splitter (at least thin kerf, possibly both) and the guard with the dust port.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I've never had a BORK splitter, by have had a BORK riving knife for quite a while now and have been really happy with it. Bob Ross is a stand up guy.....the last I knew, he offered a full refund if you're not happy. Ask him....the BORKstore.com


----------



## bwolfgra (Aug 18, 2013)

I actually emailed a bit with Bob and he was very helpful. I think I'm going to give him my business rather than try to buy used.


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

bwolfgra said:


> I have a Craftsman 113.299040, and the splitter/guard assembly is not in great shape, and I'm not a fan of it hanging of the back, because I'd like to build an out feed table that I could leave in place rather than having to move everything to detach the guard assembly when not making a through cut.
> 
> There are not any aftermarket riving knives that fit my saw (based on what I have been able to determine); however, BORK has a splitter/guard assembly that mounts to a zero clearance insert. I have heard good things about the BORK riving knife, so I'm thinking about trying it. Does anyone have experience with their splitter/guard?


Not sure about your particular saw but I see many numbers close to yours. One email will make that determination. Lee is a great guy and very helpful.

You get a splitter and a great overhead blade dust collection system to boot

http://www.thesharkguard.com/sharkridgid.php


----------



## bwolfgra (Aug 18, 2013)

Paul,

I saw the shark guard, bit I was put off by the four month lead time indicated on their website.


----------



## Leeway (Dec 26, 2013)

Please let me explain just a little about the lead times. 
We are a very small company. I have one other full time, Son, Employee and a part time one. His fiance. Both are quite good at operating machinery and assembling product, but they had a good teacher

We produce 20 to 25 shark guards a week. The lead time is a direct result of orders on the books with those production estimates. As a result, what we have is a waiting list. It costs nothing to get on the list. There is no obligation either, so if you find while waiting on the list, that something else more suitable is found, then that is not an issue or a problem.

There have been a few times when guys have cancelled for one reason or another. In that situation, I move any Schools that are waiting on a guard to that vacant spot. If there are no schools, then companies that have OSHA on them get second consideration. This in no way effects the average lead time for any specific order. 

I do it this way because I think kids need the priority for a good safety device and that OSHA fines can be crippling and sometimes lethal to a small business. Sometimes I have neither on the books and simply skip the cancellation, but that is rare. 

Bob is also a good guy to deal with. He and I communicated on some initial ideas for a riving knife on some saws before he came out with what he offers now. Most of the reviews of his products are positive. I think we both offer the same type guarantee. If you are not happy, you get your money back.

I hope this helped. Thanks.
Lee


----------



## bwolfgra (Aug 18, 2013)

Lee,

I think that your policy makes sense and you are to be commended for not sacrificing quality to go faster. Too many companies would make the mistake of going the other way.

For me, 4 months is more than I wanted to wait, but I may decide that your product is worth it and put myself on the list. I'm still exploring my options.

I'm sorry that my post could have been interpreted as something negative about your company. That certainly wasn't my intention, but after rereading it, I can see how it might be taken that way. I have heard good things, and the fact that you have such high demand speaks well of the product.

Thanks for clarifying your operation and it's nice to hear that you are a friend to students and small businesses.


----------

